# Color Monday on Vacation: This week: Beer Reefer Monday



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

Monday doesn’t have to be blue, but for June, Color Monday is on vacation and will return July 1st as Multi-color Monday beginning with Red, White and Blue. 

This week’s Guest color is a Tribute to Beer Reefers: Show us how a case of Cold Ones gets to town on your layout. (Photos of Beer Trucks, Bars and Bar Patrons count too.)

On my layout, It’s a Baltimore favorite.

Emile

View attachment 498214


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This is where it ends up...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> This is where it ends up...


Outstanding! A classic Beer Garden. I wish someone made that in O Gauge. 

Emile


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

And this is where it starts out...


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a few reefers but only had this pic handy.


















Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

No reefers on the layout, all passenger all the time.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry, absolutely no beer-related stuff on the layout or in the trainroom. 

Well, except the PBR in the tiny fridge up there!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Beer reefers from KMT trains

Bill


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Of course my favorite beer, Ol Mil's.




























And some Natty Bo's




























More Ol Mil's


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here’s a Lionel Budweiser wood sided reefer and an MTH Rheingold reefer. I also threw in a Ballentine hopper from RMT. Interesting that Bud is the “King of Beers” and Rheingold is just “good”. The Budweiser car is vintage 1981 and the first one I ever had with sprung trucks.

You’ve got me thinking I need a Yuengling reefer, looks like the only one made was by Lionel for LOTS a few years ago and if I find one, it will probably be more than I care to pay.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

The only beer car I have is actually an ale car.









You can drink Irish Green Ale along with other ales, beers, wines and spirits at the town watering hole, Fathead's.









A couple of guys are getting some fresh air while other patrons are self medicating inside.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a one.  I’m surprised that I don’t have any.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> Beer reefers from KMT trains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, I am not sure if I commented on this before but that Schilitz Green refeer is unique! My Grandfather came over from Germany and started a Schilitz Distributorship. The company was passed onto my Dad which he got me the Lionel Schilitz and Milwaukee Refeers from the brewery in Wisconsin. I still have both refeers. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Purchased at the brewery before they closed & moved


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

More KMT reefers

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

Great stuff everybody! Here’s a couple dropping in at the Horse and Hound Pub for a little refreshment.

View attachment 498268


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Vitamin R*

This is N-scale from Micro-trains. I don't have one - yet, but I know where to get one NIB. This was always one of my favorite beers. It's still made in California for Pabst by Miller/Coors and sold in Washington State.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

GNfan said:


> This is N-scale from Micro-trains. I don't have one - yet, but I know where to get one NIB. This was always one of my favorite beers. It's still made in California for Pabst by Miller/Coors and sold in Washington State.


Spent a many Friday afternoon back in the 60's at the Rainier Brewery in Seattle tasting the samples. The brewery on Airport Way in Seattle was about a block from our distribution center so it was an easy walk after work.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A pair of SP&S F-7's hauling a string of Rainier Beer reefers out of the brewery.

Bill


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Very nice, and I see the Oly truck in the background.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Connolly (Nov 4, 2018)

One of my favorite Atlas reefers.









Keeping with the Gansett theme. MTH flat.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Loads of Altoona Lager and Curve Premium Beer headed west.


















And an old photo of the brewery that loads those reefers.


----------



## Mike McCutcheon (Jul 17, 2015)

The 3 beer reefers that I own. MPC of course! $3 each at local TCA show last year. All 3 beers that I enjoy occasionally, of course!









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

PDDMI said:


> And this is where it starts out...
> 
> View attachment 498218



Excellent repurpose of the Menards sauerkraut factory.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The 3 B's Brewery, Bellingham, Washington

Bill


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

oh Boy, beer reefers. i have a bunch. Here are a few.

first my brewery. there really was a Bauer in the midwest. The owner's granddaughter ran a boutique beer and soda pop store for a while here in Winter Park. she gave me permission to use their logo. have a couple of custom painted reefers with my RR name.









i kinda like the unusual ones









i have both Apache. do not believe there is a prototype for either, but don't care. they look great.










looked a long time for this one. the bauer store was where i got my sprecher fix, beer, root beer and cream soda.









the other Apache and my Narragansett


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

pennwest said:


> Loads of Altoona Lager and Curve Premium Beer headed west.
> 
> View attachment 498344
> 
> ...


Bob, your layout is amazing! Has it been featured in any magazines or videos?

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

Awesome photos guys! Keep em coming.

Emile


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

No beer related items on my layout (yet), but oh man is this thread is making me thirsty! Some very fun cars and buildings everyone!


----------



## bobfett (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah yes, an amber liquid to go with running trains. I used to enjoy Yuengling, but I have moved on to craft beers, mainly beers from Founders Brewery in Grand Rapids, MI. And this in spite of the Yuengling brewery being only about 20 miles from my home. The beers I enjoy are definitely a darker shade than amber (don't drink beer you can see through). I played in the Allentown Band (the oldest civilian concert band in the United States, with the first documented performance on 7/4/1828; I was not a charter member ) until 2010 and the members of the band enjoyed saying "America's Oldest Band drinks America's Oldest Beer" (Yuengling, founded in 1829). Whatever you drink, enjoy a cold one while running some trains.
Bob


----------



## bobfett (Dec 15, 2011)

Of course, if you're not into the "hard stuff," a milk shake would be good, too. The Yuengling Dairy was run by the Yuengling family during Prohibition and up until 1985.
Bob


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Bob, cool reefer. I have a bunch of Yuengling beer rolling stock from K-Line but never seen the MTH Yuengling ice cream reefer.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

MTH Post Road Ale reefer

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I missed yesterday. MTH Rheingold.


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Beer*

ETS beer cars

All from Czeck Republic


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mike McCutcheon said:


> The 3 beer reefers that I own. MPC of course! $3 each at local TCA show last year. All 3 beers that I enjoy occasionally, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great first choice MIKE!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos: My favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobfett (Dec 15, 2011)

seayakbill said:


> Bob, cool reefer. I have a bunch of Yuengling beer rolling stock from K-Line but never seen the MTH Yuengling ice cream reefer.
> 
> Bill


Thanks, Bill. I bought it at York in April, 2016. I'm not sure I'm remembering correctly but I think they were a limited run made for the former Fryer's Store in Orwigsburg, PA. I will gladly stand corrected if anyone else knows for sure.
Bob


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

View attachment 498472
I am not into collecting Beer Reefers but I do have a few since my Dad was a beer distributor as I mentioned above in this thread. One of my first Lionel Boxcars was Schlitz Reefer which was given to me by my Dad back in the 1970's.

View attachment 498468


My dad gave me Lionel Milwaukee Road Reefer too which has been posted in this thread above. However, it is interesting to see the different variations that Lionel has created of the Schlitz Reefer over the years. I don't have any of these in my collection. 

View attachment 498470


View attachment 498474


I know that Atlas, MTH have also created there own Schlitz Reefers too.

I also have a Sprecher Reefer in my collection. 

View attachment 498476


It was nice that Menard's created the Sprecher Brewery. I wish I had a permanent layout to purchase it and put it on. Menard's sells the Sprecher Sodas and root beer in their stores so I suspect they might even make Sprecher Boxcar and trucks in the future. 

View attachment 498478



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

I also collect beer cans. The first car is a TCA banquet car from 2010.


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

Opps. I forgot my poor mans version of the Natty Boh car.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Love the the Natty Boh................ 

Here's an old time reefer


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

MTH Miller Beer

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

mike77406 said:


> Opps. I forgot my poor mans version of the Natty Boh car.


Nice Camden Yards photo!

Emile


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A lot of very cool photos in this thread.

Bill


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice pictures everyone. I have a dozen (2 six-packs) of Atlas Beer Reefers. However, I don't have any pictures of them. I need to take them to the club and run them again.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Trucker Sam (Jun 9, 2019)

*No beer?*



Passenger Train Collector said:


> No reefers on the layout, all passenger all the time.


Then how do you get your beer delivered? Remember what Ben Franklin said: “Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy”! :laugh:
P.S. Not bragging, but my last beer was over a month ago...


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry late to the party.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Trucker Sam said:


> Then how do you get your beer delivered? Remember what Ben Franklin said: “Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy”! :laugh:
> P.S. Not bragging, but my last beer was over a month ago...


Ben Franklin never said that. The Ben Franklin Beer quote is a common Mis-Quote for which there is no historical evidence. However he did write, in a 1779 letter to his friend Andre Morellet (translated from French):

"Behold the rain which descends from heaven upon our vineyards, and which incorporates itself with the grapes to be changed into wine; a constant proof that God loves us, and loves to see us happy."

Maybe he was just trying to sell French wine. I think he liked it too much. For sure, his later years would have been better had he subscribed to the motto: "One day at a time." A big "Thumbs Up" for all those that do.:smilie_daumenpos:

Emile


----------



## Trucker Sam (Jun 9, 2019)

*Natty Boh*

What happened to his other eye? Did he lose it in a bar fight?:laugh:


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Nice Camden Yards photo!
> 
> Emile


 Thank you Emile. I miss going to Camden Yards. At least I have MLBtv to watch the O's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Trucker Sam said:


> What happened to his other eye? Did he lose it in a bar fight?:laugh:


Most subscribe to the theory that "Gunther’s got it." Gunther beer was Natty Boh’s top competitor in the post-prohibition days of the 1930s.

Extra trivia:Natty Boh was the first beer sold in a 6-pack.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

mike77406 said:


> Thank you Emile. I miss going to Camden Yards. At least I have MLBtv to watch the O's.


A classic ballpark...built on the site of a former B&O Railroad Terminal.

Emile


----------

